# PC slow after upgrading



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My PC configuration is:
Mother Board: GigaByte H55M-S2
Operating System: Windows 7 (64bit)
Memory: 4GB DDR3
CPU: Intel i3 530
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 265

I have recently upgraded my Graphics card for gaming and that was a success, after the up-gradation my system has become very slow.

For example,
1- System boots very slow, Earlier it use to take about 2mins max but now it takes about 5-6mins.
2- If a process is running like coping file or installation or anything like that, then any other process take about 5 times longer time than it used to initiate.

Please tell me what to do.

Thanks


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

Using msconfig try to disable useless startup programs


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I tried what you said, but didn't help.

The main problem i am facing is that all of the operations/processes are running slow as if they are not getting enough resources to work with. For example, if the Memory is low then the system slows down but in my case there is about half of the Ram still remains unused still i am facing this same problem.

I also tested the performance with Windows and it gave me 
Memory: 5.9
Harddisk: 5.9

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 3, 2014)

post screenshot of your task manger, startup and performance.


----------



## root.king (Oct 3, 2014)

Defrag your HDD


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for your comments and sorry for replying so late.

I ran the defrag, as you suggested, but didn't help. I am attaching the screen-shorts you asked for.
*i62.tinypic.com/1zeli85.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/bijgh2.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/108ieyh.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/52zon.jpg
*oi57.tinypic.com/34q1n69.jpg

I also tried to my system without the Graphics Card(AMD Radeon R7 265) and it was working quite better then it was working with it.

Thanks again


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Attach the screenshot of crystaldisk info software.

Also try uninstalling and reinstalling Gpu driver software.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2014)

Is there by any chance ram is running at lower speed ? Check bios setting for ram speed.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for replying and sorry i am coming back so late.

As you suggested:
1: I have updated the GPU drivers but still not use.
2: But to check the bios settings, whenever i try to enter the bios menu by pressing "Del" key it show me the blank screen with a blinking cursor. I waited long and tried several times but no use. So i took it to a computer hardware engineer and after checking the system he told me that the graphics card is fine, but it seem that the problem is with motherboard.

As a result, Now I have a new problem.
What to do next, should i change the motherboard because its already out of warranty and with the motherboard i may as well have to change the CPU too. Or is there any other way to fix this prob.

Many Thanks Again...


----------



## RBX (Nov 18, 2014)

Is your PSU enough for your config?


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 19, 2014)

Is the PC slow in safe mode as well ? If no then its a driver / software problem.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 19, 2014)

re-seat all the cables on motherboard.

its probably a loose hard drive cable.

And also tell about the Power Supply (PSU) brand, ratings... take a photo of the sticker on PSU & post here.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Dec 1, 2014)

I upgraded the PSU along with the Graphics card, because the card required an additional power input. So i had to upgraded the PSU as well, It now Cooler Master 500W(as recommended by the vendor).


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it from extreme power / Thunder series ? How much you paid for the PSU ?


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion.

But i am kind of fed-up with all the checking this and that, it isn't helping much. So i am now planning to upgrade my entire system, which includes the Motherboard, Processor(CPU), Ram, HDD/SSD And Cabinet with the forth-generation i5 configuration.

The main reason i am thinking about upgrading is because i already have showed my system to few knows hardware guys and they all said 2 common things:
1: The motherboard is outdated and the Bios is faulty
2: And when it dies then the processor will be useless because of the outdated technology.

So, please suggest me the best Hardware for longer run. My budget is max 25K.

Many thanks again.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

your pc is still capable enough IMO - read should not take 5-6 mins to boot. The issue is with the HDD. Try accessing bios without connecting the HDD. Anyway, if you want to upgrade get Intel Haswell i5 cpu and a suitable motherboard. Will post about more on this later.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Dec 29, 2014)

I tried you suggestion.

I removed the HDD and tried to enter the BIOS, but no use. I left my system running for half an hour and still the black blank screen with blinking cursor.

Now i thinking to buy i5 4440/4670.

Please suggest which 1 is better and best configuration for that.

Many thanks again.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

post a screenshot of crystal disk info portable app.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2014)

Parminder Singh Sidhu said:


> I tried you suggestion.
> 
> I removed the HDD and tried to enter the BIOS, but no use. I left my system running for half an hour and still the black blank screen with blinking cursor.
> 
> ...



i5 4670 is better. Anyway, try re flashing the bios from within windows and try resetting the CMOS setting by removing the motherboard battery and placing it back again after couple of minutes.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Dec 30, 2014)

I already tried that, re-flashing the resetting the CMOS.
That's the main reason i m thinking about upgrading the entire system.

Well, i5 4670 is good. Which MOBO and RAM is best with it. I am thinking about Gigabyte and Corsair Vengeance.

Please suggest me the best hardware for it.

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2014)

Parminder Singh Sidhu said:


> I already tried that, re-flashing the resetting the CMOS.
> That's the main reason i m thinking about upgrading the entire system.
> 
> Well, i5 4670 is good. Which MOBO and RAM is best with it. I am thinking about Gigabyte and Corsair Vengeance.
> ...



Which Cooler Master PSU do you have? Is it Thunder or Extreme series?


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Its cooler master G500 (RS-500-ACAA-B1)

Cooler Master: G500 (in new packing)
Buy Online Cooler Master G500 RS-500-ACAA-B1 Power Supply in India (i have)


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2015)

Parminder Singh Sidhu said:


> I already tried that, re-flashing the resetting the CMOS.
> That's the main reason i m thinking about upgrading the entire system.
> 
> Well, i5 4670 is good. Which MOBO and RAM is best with it. I am thinking about Gigabyte and Corsair Vengeance.
> ...



Asus B85 Pro gamer motherboard.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Jan 3, 2015)

How about:
MotherBoard: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97-D3H (rev. 1.0)
Processor: ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-4690 Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
RAM: G Skills Sniper or Corsair Vengeance ?

Thanks


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I went to the market for buying the stuff which i mentioned in my last post, the vendor told me that the 5th generation is launching very soon, at the end of January.
Is it a good idea to buy it at its early stage or should i stick to my previous selection.?

Please suggest me.

Thanks again.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 20, 2015)

if you are not in a hurry to get a system, you can wait for 5th gen cpus.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2015)

Parminder Singh Sidhu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to the market for buying the stuff which i mentioned in my last post, the vendor told me that the 5th generation is launching very soon, at the end of January.
> Is it a good idea to buy it at its early stage or should i stick to my previous selection.?
> ...



Yes they are launching soon. If you can, I'd suggest to wait.


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Does anybody know when the i5 5th gen for desktop is launching in India? I am waiting for it since i planed to upgrade my system but the vendors are saying that it will still take about 2+ months to launch.

Does anyone have any idea...?


----------



## Parminder Singh Sidhu (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Which is better,
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 2011-3 - GA-X99-UD4 (rev. 1.0)
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-UD7 TH (rev. 1.0)
and
ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-5820K Processor (15M Cache, up to 3.60 GHz)
ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-5930K Processor (15M Cache, up to 3.70 GHz)

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2015)

@OP: Please create a new thread for your requirement. 

Closing this thread.


----------

